# Hey!



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Knick fans! I'm new to this board (And I'm a huge Knick fan) and I just wanted to say hey. I've been a long-time reader, though, and thought this was a great basketball board. So, I just wanted to say hey!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yippee. Note the enthusiasm. :|


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

welcome..look foward to some fresh new insight


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrettNYK</b>!
> Hey Knick fans! I'm new to this board (And I'm a huge Knick fan) and I just wanted to say hey. I've been a long-time reader, though, and thought this was a great basketball board. So, I just wanted to say hey!


Why the hell wouldn't you register for a message board if you're a long time reader?


How are you new to this board and a "long-time reader " ?


Anyway's welcome to the largest collection of handome, intelligent, successful and well hung Knicks fans in the world.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Why the hell wouldn't you register for a message board if you're a long time reader?


LOL...you are one $%%^^& ing piece of work


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: Hey!*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why the hell wouldn't you register for a message board if you're a long time reader?


My old e-mail address didn't work, so I couldn't click the link to become a poster, and then I got a new one, so then I re-registered. I also spent a few days making sure that this was a good basketball board (Which it is), and to make sure it isn't full of @$$holes who have no knowledge of basketball. 

You edited your post after I posted my post, so here's the answer to your second question: By saying that I'm new to the board, I was saying that I am a new poster.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*a ghost!*

This board is dead until the season starts, right now most are just pulling a Ghost [Van Horn] until then.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

speaking of van horn,what do you think Naz would be worth on the open market if Adonal Tin man Foyle was signed for 43 million...

this has got to be one of the wildest off seasons ever..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> speaking of van horn,what do you think Naz would be worth on the open market if Adonal Tin man Foyle was signed for 43 million...
> 
> this has got to be one of the wildest off seasons ever..


Did you see Dfishes contract?


That to me takes the cake.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see Dfishes contract?
> ...


How 'bout the contract that the Grizz gave to Brian Cardinal! I think it was a 6-year, $39 Million contract. That's going to be a contract that bites West in the @$$. That one is definitely the worst contract given out this summer.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> That one is definitely the worst contract given out this summer


my vote is still Tin Man Foyle...The guy is always injured,and if and when he plays his numbers still bite.....

Chris Mullin better stick to shooting free throws


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrettNYK</b>!
> 
> How 'bout the contract that the Grizz gave to Brian Cardinal! I think it was a 6-year, $39 Million contract. That's going to be a contract that bites West in the @$$. That one is definitely the worst contract given out this summer.


All things considered this is the easiest one to swallow imo. The janitor was awesome last year. Not six million dollars worth of awesome but 4-5 mil easy.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> All things considered this is the easiest one to swallow imo. The janitor was awesome last year. Not six million dollars worth of awesome but 4-5 mil easy.


That's six million bucks for a role player! Not a 6th man, but a role player! A guy who doesn't have the talent to start if someone's injured, but a guy who comes off the bench and who only gives his heart. Guys with huge hearts are very valuable, but not THAT valuable.I'd rather use my cap room for an Erick Dampier, or a Jamal Crawford, not a hard-working, no talent player, who I could probably sign for ALOT less. I don't know, West is one of the smartest men in basketball, but I don't know why he made this move...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrettNYK</b>!
> 
> That's six million bucks for a role player! Not a 6th man, but a role player! A guy who doesn't have the talent to start if someone's injured, but a guy who comes off the bench and who only gives his heart. Guys with huge hearts are very valuable, but not THAT valuable.I'd rather use my cap room for an Erick Dampier, or a Jamal Crawford, not a hard-working, no talent player, who I could probably sign for ALOT less. I don't know, West is one of the smartest men in basketball, but I don't know why he made this move...


He's an excellent 3 point shooter, he has talent. He's gearing up to trade stro and them for damp, whom by the way you're not going to get for anything near 6 mill.

Have you ever been to hoopshype.com?

The salary section should help you put things in perspective.


As for west, in that one signing he got a movable asset who hustles well, is a decent rebounder plays the 3 and 4 and is a good spot up shooter.

Yet another perfect cog in the hubie system, like I said maybe not for 6 mil but it's not like Foyle or Fisher are better signings.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> like I said maybe not for 6 mil but it's not like Foyle or Fisher are better signings


Golden Stae baffles me...

They have Van X and speedy and they sign fisher

Thet have Richardson and draft Pertrius...

They have Damp and they sign Tin Man to sick numbers...

Didnt they draft some Russian dude who is a clone of Dunleavy??

Bizzare....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Golden Stae baffles me...
> ...


I think NVE is leaving this year, and speedy was injured most of last year.


> Thet have Richardson and draft Pertrius...


Pietrus was quite the find. They aren't sure if they wanna keep richarson.


> They have Damp and they sign Tin Man to sick numbers...


Not for long the don't.



> Didnt they draft some Russian dude who is a clone of Dunleavy??


He's actually a Latvian I believe. He in my mind is more like.... like a less atheltic Mcdyess. He's a great athelte who has really good timing ( for an 8 year old) on defense, is strong has a decent vertical and loves to play in the paint.

I think he's Damps replacment.


Not trying to absolve mullin I don't agree with his decisions at all. The organization has been foolish for a long time.

Oh and dunleavy is more of a SF who is super skilled but doesn't get used properly. Super talented guy who gets no burn like pietrus.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> He's an excellent 3 point shooter, he has talent. He's gearing up to trade stro and them for damp, whom by the way you're not going to get for anything near 6 mill.
> ...


I wasn't aware that the Grizz didn't have that much cap space, but they still should've signed Crawford over Cardinal. They probably could've got both if they wanted to. I don't think that Cardinal is that moveable with that contract. I think that this is one move that will end up biting West in the @$$.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrettNYK</b>!
> 
> I wasn't aware that the Grizz didn't have that much cap space, but they still should've signed Crawford over Cardinal. They probably could've got both if they wanted to. I don't think that Cardinal is that moveable with that contract. I think that this is one move that will end up biting West in the @$$.


With miller and Jwill and Posey and Wells and Battier there really is no uses for Crawford.

I agree he did overpay, but Cardinal is a hard work guy and he'll be fine.

Dfisher on the other hand.... well you've seen him dribble right.


Oh and speaking of dribbling Stephen freakin jackson. My god what the hell was the point of that.


----------

